# FritzBox hinter Technicolor TC7200



## LordRevan (15. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Nachdem ich von meinem ISP ein neues (Kabel-)Modem zugeschickt bekam, hatte ich zahlreiche Probleme mit einigen Internetdiensten. U.a. wollte Steam sich nicht mehr mit dem Inet verbinden. Nach einigen Versuchen habe ich die Firewall des neuen Modems als Problem ausgemacht - ist diese deaktiviert, gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Das kann aber nicht Sinn des Ganzen sein. Als Lösung dachte ich an Portweiterleitung, allerdings hakt es da an der Umsetzung 
Folgendes Setup:

Kabelmodem Technicolor TC7200 -> FritzBox -> PC

Sowohl in der FritzBox als auch im Menü des TC7200 sind die entsprechenden Ports freigeschaltet, allerdings verlangt das Kabelmodem nach einer IP-Adresse für die freizugebenden Ports.

Double Router Forwarding - PortForward.com Diese Anleitung galt mir als Basis für meine Überlegungen. Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe, müsste die FritzBox eine externe IP-Adresse besitzen, die diese vom Kabelmodem erhält. Ist das die IP-Adresse, die ich im Menü des Kabelmodems für die Portfreigabe eintragen muss? Steam kann ich mit den Einstellungen jedoch immer noch nicht öffnen, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese Adresse falsch sein muss...
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Schau mal ob die TC7200 wie bei der Fritzbox die Funktion Exposed Host hat ? Ich weiß dann man an keinem der beiden die Firewall ausschalten kann.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. September 2014)

Du brauchst nen ipV4 Anschluss für Portforwarding. Das kannste mitm TC7200 knicken. Lieber für 5 Euro die Fritzbox cable nehmen. Hast mehr davon


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Die Fritzbox Cable ist doch auch totaler Müll. Am besten ist es wenn du ein stinknormales Modem hast. Dass nix kann auser dich mit dem Inet zu verbinden. Da du ja eh schon eine Fritzbox hast.


----------



## LordRevan (15. September 2014)

Fabi_habie schrieb:


> Schau mal ob die TC7200 wie bei der Fritzbox die Funktion Exposed Host hat ? Ich weiß dann man an keinem der beiden die Firewall ausschalten kann.


 
Es gibt eine Funktion, die "DMZ-Host" heißt...Ist das in dem Fall Exposed Host?

Hatte vorher ein Cisco-Modem, was nichts anderes konnte als sich mit dem Netz zu verbinden. Ärgere mich gerade ziemlich, dass das in die TC7200 umgetauscht wurde, damit kamen mehr Probleme, als gelöst wurden...
Edit: Habe gerade nochmal mit dem UM-Kundendienst telefoniert - ein Umtausch in ein Cisco-Modem bzw. in ein anderes reines Modem ist nicht möglich (wird wohl nicht mehr vertrieben).


----------



## robbe (16. September 2014)

LordRevan schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Funktion, die "DMZ-Host" heißt...Ist das in dem Fall Exposed Host?
> 
> Hatte vorher ein Cisco-Modem, was nichts anderes konnte als sich mit dem Netz zu verbinden. Ärgere mich gerade ziemlich, dass das in die TC7200 umgetauscht wurde, damit kamen mehr Probleme, als gelöst wurden...
> Edit: Habe gerade nochmal mit dem UM-Kundendienst telefoniert - ein Umtausch in ein Cisco-Modem bzw. in ein anderes reines Modem ist nicht möglich (wird wohl nicht mehr vertrieben).



Wenn du Bestandskunde bist und grade erst umgestiegen bist ist das schon möglich. Du musst nur den richtigen Hotliner erwischen und ordentlich rabatz machen. Versuchs auch mal mit der Facebookhilfe von UM, die sind meist deutlich kompetenter. 

Erzähl denen das du unbedingt dein altes Modem und IPv4 zurück brauchst, da du sonst deinen Anschluss nicht mehr in gewohnter Weiße nutzen kannst und er für dich nutzlos wird.
Zur Not mach von deinem Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch, sofern der Wechsel noch keine 14 Tage her ist.

Und die Modeme gibt es sehr wohl noch, die werden bei einigen Business Tarifen sogar noch neu raus gegeben.


----------



## der_knoben (16. September 2014)

Die DMZ ist wie der exposed host.


----------



## Fabi_habie (17. September 2014)

Also da kannst du dem Kundenservice erzählen was du willst, du wirst dein modem nie mehr wiedersehen. Ich habe bestimmt schon mit 15!! Kundenberatern von UM/KabelBW gesprochen von der Technikhotline bis zum Kundenservice. Diese modems werden mit absicht nicht mehr versand! Die wollen einfach das du diese "kastrierte" fritzbox nimmst bzw das tc7200 an der man den firewall nicht abschalten kann und basta. Seit ca. 6 wochen warte ich darauf dass mein telefon wieder funktioniert. Obwohl ei. Techniker da war geht nach wie vor nix. Und dass liegt definitiv an der fritzbox da sich dort meine login daten befinden. Deshalb wirst du dich wohl wie ich auch damit abfinden müssen mit der tc7200. Oder zur telekom wechseln. Bei heise gibt es bereits diverse artikel von anderen kunden welche ähnliche probleme haben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. September 2014)

Business Vertrag abschliessen mit mehr Upload & 24 Std Servicetechniker sowie das reine Modem und glaub Portforwarding. 

Brauch man ja auch kein Geschäftsnachweiß haben


----------



## Fabi_habie (17. September 2014)

Geht leider nicht da ich von denen die HD Programme hab und die gibts bei den Businesstarifen nicht


----------

